# Submitted Date and Date of Effect are different in EOI (Updated new details today)



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

Although I advise others in such contexts, I am fret about this situation now in my case. 

I did updated my EOI with this some new details today, but there is no changes in points. I earlier had 60 points when I submitted EOI on 5/8/2013. Thus my Submission and Date of Effect is 5/8/2013.

But, I am really worried about one thing: The "SUBMITTED DATE" is showing today 14/12/2013    Whereas "DATE OF EFFECT" is showing as 5/8/2013.

Please help me understand it. As per invitation rounds that's happening, it is expected that, I get invitation tomorrow (Since my date of effect/submission date of EOI both were 5/8/2013). Please help me know if I land in problem because of submission date? Hope not. I will get invite tomorrow 


Best regards,
JR


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi JR, 

stop freaking out . That's exactly as it should be. EOIs are ranked by 1.) points and 2.) *date of effect*. Your change to the EOI did not affect your ranking in the queue. 

I'd recommend to go out tomorrow (dinner/cinema/meet friends) and try to stop worrying about the visa for a couple of hours. 

Fingers crossed, though, 
Monika


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> stop freaking out . That's exactly as it should be. EOIs are ranked by 1.) points and 2.) *date of effect*. Your change to the EOI did not affect your ranking in the queue.
> 
> ...


Aweeeesome   :couch2::typing:

Thank you sooooo much for soothing message, my heart beat comes to normal lol. I also checked with one of my other friend, he too justified the same saying that, in every invitation round results in DIAC website, they put the cut of points and *Date of Effect * and not submitted date 

I am relaxed :yo: I get invite tomorrow :yo: very long wait :typing:

I get visa too quick  

Take care, cheers.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Aweeeesome   :couch2::typing:
> 
> Thank you sooooo much for soothing message, my heart beat comes to normal lol. I also checked with one of my other friend, he too justified the same saying that, in every invitation round results in DIAC website, they put the cut of points and *Date of Effect * and not submitted date
> 
> ...


A lot of people will end up having high blood pressure by the time we get our PR. The entire process is so tensing. 

All the best for your invite tomorrow.


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

snarayan said:


> A lot of people will end up having high blood pressure by the time we get our PR. The entire process is so tensing.
> 
> All the best for your invite tomorrow.


How come an invite tomorrow??..its a Sunday..is it not supposed to be on Monday?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

kalch99 said:


> How come an invite tomorrow??..its a Sunday..is it not supposed to be on Monday?


Oh true, but considering most of us are behind Australian time, depending on where we are geographically located, we would get it on Sunday


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Oh true, but considering most of us are behind Australian time, depending on where we are geographically located, we would get it on Sunday


Oh..yeah..do you know the time frame(IST) of when the invitations would start and end?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

snarayan said:


> A lot of people will end up having high blood pressure by the time we get our PR. The entire process is so tensing.
> 
> All the best for your invite tomorrow.


Perhaps true. However, I am never tensed with regards to timelines. I never even worry in this process, I had been waiting so long. Never fret about timelines as I will not go immediately as soon as I receive the grant. 

Only worry is, I should get grant successfully. 

Thank you for your words, update you all with good news tomorrow 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

kalch99 said:


> Oh..yeah..do you know the time frame(IST) of when the invitations would start and end?


Due to day and light savings, the difference is 5.30 hours difference (Australia is advanced). Thus, as per IST, the invitation starts at sharp 6.30 PM and ends by max 6.50 PM.

Best regards,
JR


----------

